#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to add "Total" row for select query

## cmf0106

How do I add the Total row to the select query soI can do functions such as group by or sum?

I am using access 2003, and I included a screenshot to illustrate the row im looking for, by default I do not see it in select query. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...AccessHelp.jpg

thanks

*edit* found it by hitting the sigma button.

----------


## split_atom18

Mark your post solved please. You can edit your original post to do this.

----------

